# My 96th composition



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Piano Quintet. Composed for our schools composition competition in 2010. I didn't win.

This piece was written on a weekend right after I saw an Australian National Academy of Music performance of music by their composer in residence for 2010 Anthony Pateras. The second movement of my piano quintet was especially influenced by the string techniques seen in Pateras's "Chromatophore" for amplified string octet. I was interested in the way the performers would often have to play a tremolo and a glissando at the same time and I used that technique in the second movement (my attempt at an "atonal fugue") of my own composition.

(This was a Sibelius 5 playback as that is what I had when I was transcribing my music into the computer. It sounds absolutely horrible and doesn't play back the microtones or percussion bits properly.)


----------



## emiellucifuge

score? thanks.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

emiellucifuge said:


> score? thanks.


I could send I PDF copy of the original scanned into the computer sometime in February. I no longer seem to have a Sibelius file of my piano quintet.


----------



## violadude

Good to finally hear a piece of yours COAG. I enjoyed it a lot!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

violadude said:


> Good to finally hear a piece of yours COAG. I enjoyed it a lot!


You are the first person in the world ever who has told me that they enjoyed that piece! Thanks a lot!


----------



## violadude

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> You are the first person in the world ever who has told me that they enjoyed that piece! Thanks a lot!


Really? I am surprised actually. I think the first movement had really good use of atmospheric dissonance and I liked the piano theme above that. And the second movement had really interesting themes and I liked the zany counterpoint between the instruments a lot. Keep it up.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

violadude said:


> Really? I am surprised actually. I think the first movement had really good use of atmospheric dissonance and I liked the piano theme above that. And the second movement had really interesting themes and I liked the zany counterpoint between the instruments a lot. Keep it up.


Other people I have shown this particular work to (ie. philistines) hate it. Personally the last movement is my favourite.


----------



## Kopachris

Well, I wanted to turn it off and move on to the next thread without replying, but the suspense keeps drawing me back in. Very well-written in that regard.


----------



## aleazk

I liked it a lot!!!, at last we can hear your stuff. Being myself an atmospheric composer, i can tell you that i loved what you have done in the first 2 minutes, those piano themes are really mysterious. In the fugue section (from 2:10 to 2:40) I liked those glissandos, they give me the sensation of being out in the interstellar space . Then I liked a lot those strong rhythms (specially from 3:18 to 3:30). Again, in the third movement, really interesting atmosphere. Your piece reminds me a little my "Trip to hell" piece. You have a good atmospheric taste, keep that up. Some people may criticize the short developments of some of the themes, I don't have a problem with that, because I think that, in this kind of composition, of strong atmospheric flavour, the themes are a tool and not the main purpose. Also, is very colorful, so extra point .


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

aleazk said:


> I liked it a lot!!!, at last we can hear your stuff. Being myself an atmospheric composer, i can tell you that i loved what you have done in the first 2 minutes, those piano themes are really mysterious. In the fugue section (from 2:10 to 2:40) I liked those glissandos, they give me the sensation of being out in the interstellar space . Then I liked a lot those strong rhythms (specially from 3:18 to 3:30). Again, in the third movement, really interesting atmosphere. Your piece reminds me a little my "Trip to hell" piece. You have a good atmospheric taste, keep that up. Some people may criticize the short developments of some of the themes, I don't have a problem with that, because I think that, in this kind of composition, of strong atmospheric flavour, the themes are a tool and not the main purpose. Also, is very colorful, so extra point .


Short development?


----------



## aleazk

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Short development?


well, I perceived those piano themes in the first movement as a way to create mood and not as the main part of the piece. In the fugue, yes, there is a development and the themes are more the "protagonists"


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

aleazk said:


> well, I perceived those piano themes in the first movement as a way to create mood and not as the main part of the piece. In the fugue, yes, there is a development and the themes are more the "protagonists"


Ah I see...


----------



## aleazk

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Ah I see...


you disagree?, I don't consider that as something bad.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

aleazk said:


> you disagree?, I don't consider that as something bad.


No I'm not disagreeing, I just found what you said to be very interesting.


----------



## aleazk

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> No I'm not disagreeing, I just found what you said to be very interesting.


haha, is that those "..." sounded "ironic" to me, haha, but I'm crazy, you know. Keep the good work.


----------



## clavichorder

Very nice ComposerOfAvantGarde, this is my first hearing of your work. I think you have a good intuition for musical atmosphere. It also seems to be of about the right length.


----------

